# Waxwings pigging out



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

The Cedar Waxwings were feeding in the service berry trees today so I got a few nice shots.

In these first two you can see the spider webs stuck to the head of this first bird as he looks for the ripe berries.


















And here he gets a berry and gobbles it down.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Awesome pics!!!!
What type of camera etc?
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Brilliant...thanks!


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

trout said:


> Awesome pics!!!!
> What type of camera etc?
> Thanks for sharing the pics!


Canon 40D with Canon EF 100-400 L


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Great shots of one of my favorite birds!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great pics!


----------

